# SYmbol MC50 problems



## kanwarrais (Mar 15, 2011)

I have 2 Symbol MC50 with Navigation keys. I am facing some problems: 1-I load a order taking software and when I change/remove battery, software and its data is lost. I thought it might be backup battery, but date and time stays accurate even if I remove and insert battery again, which means backup battery are fine. Can anybody help me solve this issue? Is there any small aplication or tweek which can retain data and software.


----------

